# {}  اغمض عينيك لكى ترى



## Meriamty (27 فبراير 2008)

اغمض عينيك عن الخطية لترى رب المجد

اغمض عينيك عن الكره لينير الحب قلبك

اغمض عينيك عن الكبرياء لترى فضيلة الاتضاع

اغمض عينيك عن القسوة لترى عطف المسيح

اغمض عينيك عن الظلم لينصرك رب المجد

اغمض عينيك عن ضعف الاخرين لترى القوة الالهية

اغمض عينيك عن لاعنيك لكى ترى سماحة القديسين

اغمض عينيك عن اعدائك لترى محبة الملائكة

اغمض عينيك عن طارديك لترى ابواب السماء مفتوحة

اغمض عينيك عن الشهوات لترى نور السموات

اغمض عينيك عن الجسد لترى فضائل الروح

اغمض عينيك عن المال لترى كنوز السماء

اغمض عينيك عن مجد الارض لترى امجاد السماء

اغمض عينيك عن مديح الناس لترى تسبيح الملائكة

اغمض عينيك عن الفشل لترى النجاح الالهى

اغمض عينيك عن العالم لترى خوارق السماء

اغمض عينيك عن الشر لترى حصاد الخير

اغمض عينيك عن الشيطان لترى يسوع الحنان

اغمض عينيك عندما تسير مع يسوع لترى الابدية
​​​
منقوووووول


----------



## sameh7610 (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  اغمض عينيك لكى ترى*

*السلام والنعمة​**شكرا على الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## Meriamty (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  اغمض عينيك لكى ترى*



sameh7610 قال:


> *السلام والنعمة​**شكرا على الموضوع الجميل
> ربنا يعوضك​*





ميرسى جدا لحضورك الجميل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  اغمض عينيك لكى ترى*

*تسلم ايديك موضوع رررررررررررررررررررررررائع بجد*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  اغمض عينيك لكى ترى*

الله عليكى يا مريومتى تسلم ايديكى يا قمر


----------



## eman88 (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  اغمض عينيك لكى ترى*

شكرا موضوع حلو بس مش كل مين ما اغمض عينيه يرى هذا الامور 
شكرا على الكلمات الحلوة والله انها مأثرة كثير الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## Meriamty (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}  اغمض عينيك لكى ترى*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> *تسلم ايديك موضوع رررررررررررررررررررررررائع بجد*
> *ربنا يباركك*​






الرووعه حضورك يا قمر 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 




​


----------



## Meriamty (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}  اغمض عينيك لكى ترى*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> الله عليكى يا مريومتى تسلم ايديكى يا قمر







ميرسى جدا لمرورك نورتينى 

ربنا يباركك 



​


----------



## Meriamty (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}  اغمض عينيك لكى ترى*



eman88 قال:


> شكرا موضوع حلو بس مش كل مين ما اغمض عينيه يرى هذا الامور
> شكرا على الكلمات الحلوة والله انها مأثرة كثير الله يعطيك العافية







ماهو لازم دايما نحاول اننا نتخلى عن اخطائنا  

عشان نقدر نشوف كل الحاجات دى 

ميرسى جدا يا ايمان لمرورك الجميل 

ربنا يباركك 





​


----------



## mina1 (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}  اغمض عينيك لكى ترى*

*موضوع جميل جداااااااا
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Meriamty (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}  اغمض عينيك لكى ترى*



mina1 قال:


> *موضوع جميل جداااااااا
> ربنا يباركك​*







ميرسى يا مينا نورت الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 



​


----------



## ناريمان (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}  اغمض عينيك لكى ترى*

*الموضوع جميل جدا والكلامات روعة وربنا يعوض تعب محبيتك وربنا يباركك *


----------



## candy shop (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*إغمض عينيك*

++ إغمض عينيك عن الخطية لترى رب المجد .

++ إغمض عينيك عن الكره لينير الحب قلبك . 

++ إغمض عينيك عن الكبرياء لترى فضيلة الإتضاع . 

++إغمض عينيك عن القسوة لترى عطف المسيح . 

++ إغمض عينيك عن الظلم لينصرك رب المجد . 

++ إغمض عينيك عن ضعف الآخرين لترى القوة الإلهية . 

++ إغمض عينيك عن لاعنيك لترى سماحة القديسين . 

++ إغمض عينيك عن اعدائك لترى محبة الملائكة . 

++ إغمض عينيك عن طارديك لترى أبواب السماء المفتوحة . 

++ إغمض عينيك عن الشهوات لترى نور السموات . 

++ إغمض عينيك عن الجسد لترى فضائل الروح . 

++ إغمض عينيك عن المال لترى كنوز السماء . 

++ إغمض عينيك عن مجد الأرض لترى أمجاد السماء . 

++ إغمض عينيك عن مديح الناس لترى تسبيح الملائكة . 

++ إغمض عينيك عن الفشل لترى النجاح الإلهى . 

++ إغمض عينيك عن العالم لترى خوارق السماء . 

++ إغمض عينيك عن الشر لترى حصاد الخير . 

++ إغمض عينيك عن الشيطان لترى يسوع الحنان . 

++ إغمض عينيك وانت تسير مع يسوع لترى الأبدية ​


----------



## kalimooo (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: إغمض عينيك*

موضوع رائع اخت كاندي
مشكورة
سلام المسيح​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: إغمض عينيك*

*ملقين كل همكم علية لانة هو يعتني بكم
موضوع جميل يا اخت كاندي ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## candy shop (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: إغمض عينيك*



كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع اخت كاندي
> 
> مشكورة
> 
> سلام المسيح​



شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك يا كليمو​


----------



## candy shop (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: إغمض عينيك*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *ملقين كل همكم علية لانة هو يعتني بكم*
> *موضوع جميل يا اخت كاندي ربنا يعوضك*


 

ميرسى اوى لزوقك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## viviane tarek (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: إغمض عينيك*

*كلام جميل جدااااااااااااااااا
شكراااااااااااا
يا كاندى
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: إغمض عينيك*

*مييرسى يا عسل على الكلام الجميييييييييل ده مواضيعك بجد رائعة تسلم ايدك ربنا يخليكى لينا​*


----------



## candy shop (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: إغمض عينيك*



viviane tarek قال:


> *كلام جميل جدااااااااااااااااا*​
> *شكراااااااااااا*
> *يا كاندى*
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا فيفيان يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: إغمض عينيك*



bent el3dra قال:


> *مييرسى يا عسل على الكلام الجميييييييييل ده مواضيعك بجد رائعة تسلم ايدك ربنا يخليكى لينا​*


 

ميرسى يا حبيبتى

على كلامك الجميل ده 

ربنا يخليكى​


----------



## وليم تل (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: إغمض عينيك*

حقا كاندى
كما انتى رائعة فى مواضيعك 
ورائعة فى اختياراتك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: إغمض عينيك*



candy shop قال:


> ++ إغمض عينيك عن الخطية لترى رب المجد .
> 
> ++ إغمض عينيك عن الكره لينير الحب قلبك .
> 
> ...


موضوع جميل جدا يا كاندى 
تسلم ايدك حبيبتى​


----------



## SALVATION (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: إغمض عينيك*

_


			إغمض عينيك عن لاعنيك لترى سماحة القديسين . 

++ إغمض عينيك عن اعدائك لترى محبة الملائكة . 

++ إغمض عينيك عن طارديك لترى أبواب السماء المفتوحة . 

++ إغمض عينيك عن الشهوات لترى نور السموات . 

++ إغمض عينيك عن الجسد لترى فضائل الروح
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

جميلة جدا يا كاندى
بجد رساله فى غاية الاهمية
تسلم ايدك




​​_


----------



## candy shop (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: إغمض عينيك*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _جميلة جدا يا كاندى_
> _بجد رساله فى غاية الاهمية_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> 
> ...




ميرسى اوى يا تونى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## علي مزيكا (20 ديسمبر 2008)

*اغمض عينيك لكي ترى*

:sami73::t14:[COLOاغمض عينيك عن الخطية لترى رب المجد
اغمض عينيك عن الكره لينير الحب قلبك
اغمض عينيك عن الكبرياء لترى فضيلة الاتضاع
اغمض عينيك عن القسوة لترى
عطف المسيح
اغمض عينيك عن الظلم لينصرك رب المجد
اغمض عينيك عن ضعف الاخرين لترى القوة الالهية
اغمض عينيك عن لاعنيك لكى ترى سماحة القديسين
اغمض عينيك عن اعدائك لترى محبة الملائكة
اغمض عينيك عن طارديك لترى ابواب السماء مفتوحة
اغمض عينيك عن الشهوات لترى نور السموات
اغمض عينيك عن الجسد لترى فضائل الروح
اغمض عينيك عن المال لترى كنوز السماء
اغمض عينيك عن مجد الارض لترى امجاد السماء
اغمض عينيك عن مديح الناس لترى تسبيح الملائكة
اغمض عينيك عن الفشل لترى النجاح الالهى
اغمض عينيك عن العالم لترى خوارق السماء
اغمض عينيك عن الشر لترى حصاد الخير
اغمض عينيك عن الشيطان لترى يسوع الحنان
اغمض عينيك عندما تسير مع يسوع لترى الابدية
_________________
R="Cyan"][/COLOR]


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اغمض عينيك لكي ترى*

*كلمات جميله ميررسى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اغمض عينيك لكي ترى*

كلمات راااااااائعه 

ميررررسى على الكلمات الجميله 

تسلم ايدك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وموهبتك ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اغمض عينيك لكي ترى*

كلمات جميله جدااا

مرسي ليك علي

وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الامير الحزين (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اغمض عينيك لكي ترى*

موضوع جميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ameera (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اغمض عينيك لكي ترى*

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## علي مزيكا (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اغمض عينيك لكي ترى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *كلمات جميله ميررسى وربنا يباركك​*



شكررررررررررا لمرورك الجميل:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## علي مزيكا (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اغمض عينيك لكي ترى*



kokoman قال:


> كلمات راااااااائعه
> 
> ميررررسى على الكلمات الجميله
> 
> ...



:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## علي مزيكا (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اغمض عينيك لكي ترى*



mikel coco قال:


> [color="magenta:love_letter_open::love_letter_open::love_letter_open:كلمات جميله جدااا
> 
> مرسي ليك علي
> 
> ...


----------



## علي مزيكا (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اغمض عينيك لكي ترى*



الامير الحزين قال:


> موضوع جميل
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



شكرا لمرورك يا امير  وربنا يباركك:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## farou2 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اغمض عينيك لكي ترى*

_اصابني كلامك في الصميم شكرا للكلام الرائع  الرب يبارك حياتك ​_


----------



## علي مزيكا (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اغمض عينيك لكي ترى*



ameera قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع الجميل
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## علي مزيكا (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اغمض عينيك لكي ترى*



farou2 قال:


> _اصابني كلامك في الصميم شكرا للكلام الرائع  الرب يبارك حياتك ​_



:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## علي مزيكا (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اغمض عينيك لكي ترى*



farou2 قال:


> _اصابني كلامك في الصميم شكرا للكلام الرائع  الرب يبارك حياتك ​_



شكرا لمرورك الجميل واطلب من الرب يسوع انه دائما يكون بقلوبنا ويباركنا:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## farou2 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اغمض عينيك لكي ترى*



علي مزيكا قال:


> شكرا لمرورك الجميل واطلب من الرب يسوع انه دائما يكون بقلوبنا ويباركنا:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:



آمين


----------



## abokaf2020 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اغمض عينيك لكي ترى*

كلام يخش القلب علي طول ويدل علي ان اللي ضاف الموضوع ده شخص جميل جدا تسلم ايدك وكلامك اللي زي العسل اللي اكيد زيك


----------



## just member (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اغمض عينيك لكي ترى*

*ميرسى ليك ولها الكلمات الجميلة بحق*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## علي مزيكا (11 يناير 2009)

*رد: اغمض عينيك لكي ترى*



abokaf2020 قال:


> كلام يخش القلب علي طول ويدل علي ان اللي ضاف الموضوع ده شخص جميل جدا تسلم ايدك وكلامك اللي زي العسل اللي اكيد زيك



شكرا لمرورك الجميل واطلب من الرب يسوع انه دائما يكون بقلوبنا ويباركنا


----------



## علي مزيكا (11 يناير 2009)

*رد: اغمض عينيك لكي ترى*



come with me قال:


> *ميرسى ليك ولها الكلمات الجميلة بحق*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



شكرا لمرورك الجميل واطلب من الرب يسوع انه دائما يكون بقلوبنا ويباركنا


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (5 أبريل 2009)

*غمض عينيك*

*غمض عينيك* 

*غمض عينيك عن الخطية لتري رب المجد 
غمض عينيك عن الكره لينير الحب قلبك
غمض عينيك عن الكبرياء لتري فضيلة الأتضاع
غمض عينيك عن القسوة لتري عطف يسوع
غمض عينيك عن الظلم لينصرك رب المجد 
غمض عينيك عن ضعف الأخرين لتري القوة الالهية 
غمض عينيك عن لاعنيك لتري سماحة القديسين
غمض عينيك عن اعدائك لتري محبة الملائكة 
غمض عينيك عن طارديك لتري أبواب السماء مفتوحة 
غمض عينيك عن الشهوات لتري نور السموات 
غمض عينيك عن الحسد لتري فضائل الروح 
غمض عينيك عن المال لتري كنوز السماء 
غمض عينيك عن الفشل لتري النجاح الالهي 
غمض عينيك عن مجد الأرض لتري تسبيح الملائكة 
غمض عينيك عن العالم لتري خوارق السماء
غمض عينيك عن الشر لتري حصاد الخير
غمض عينيك عن الشيطان لتري يسوع المخلص
غمض عينيك وأنت تسير مع يسوع لتري الأبدية*​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد: غمض عينيك*

موضوع جميل جدا جداااااااااااااااااااااا


يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد: غمض عينيك*

شكرا جداجدا لمرورك 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد: غمض عينيك*

نيرمين عزمى


شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## BishoRagheb (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد: غمض عينيك*

كلمات رووعة وحلوة جدا يانيرمين
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد: غمض عينيك*

رااااااااااااااااائع يا نيرمين 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد: غمض عينيك*

*كلام جميل جدا

شكرا ليكي نيرمين

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## happy angel (6 أبريل 2009)

*رد: غمض عينيك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## النهيسى (5 فبراير 2010)

موضوع فى منتهى الروووعه الرب يباركك


راااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا جدا جدا


شكـــــــــــــــــترا


----------

